# Thyroid and Glandular Fever/Epstein-bar virus



## GemGem (Mar 29, 2017)

Glandular fever otherwise known as epstein bar virus or the kissing disease. I just wondered if anyone has had the two combined or found out they had glandular fever after looking into thyroid disorders.

The reason I am wondering is because my husband had glandular fever just under two years ago, memorable as it was immediately after getting married.

Now nearly two years later my son who is 17 has been in hospital and had the same diagnosis confirmed by blood test.

The symptoms vary hugely between individuals and most people who have it do not have symptoms at all or only very mild ones which can be overlooked as colds or flu like virus. However it can cause extreme fatigue and low mood and this can continue for months or even years and can lead to ME.

I did have some kind of virus that seemed to come and go over several weeks, possibly starting in november/december last year on and off until february this year, it included a very sore throat, swollen glands and sinusitis, aching muscles, temperature and etc. Recently I have noticed several glands on the back of my neck and head are swollen. I have also been fatigued severely (to the point of not being able to get out of bed all day some days) in the past few months.

I think the best option really is to get the blood test but wanted to hear from others if you have experience of it?

Big love

Gem


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Gem,

I definitely attribute my Hashimoto's partially to a really bad virus I caught. Much like a flu or EBV, I even lost my sense of smell for a few days and freaked out.

What's really shameful of the medical community is their lack of awareness and ability to treat these conditions. I'm glad it seems you've figured a few things out. Thanks for sharing!

Much love,

visc


----------

